# Yay!! I just got my new tiger barbs.



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so excited, I went to Big Al's Scarborough today and after A LOT of freaking money, I bought 11 tiger barbs (green, albino, and normal) and some other equipment. I am so excited to see them swimming around now (after the whole acclimation thingy). I have to admit though I was a bit disappointed when went into Big Al's. It was my first time, but I expected everything fish under the sun. I guess I had my hopes way to high lol. 

I got a chance to watch the staff feed the bigger fishes with some feeder goldfish, and saw one of the feeder fish flapping on the floor only to watch in horror as an old man (customer I guess) picked up the fish with a sheet of paper and tossed it back into an aquarium for a poor sucker fish to eat. I was like WTF? But I didn't say anything to him. Nonetheless though, I had a blast and when I win the lottery I'll surely visit again (kidding, but man is this hobby expensive). Now to get some snails that will go with my cooooool tigers.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Tiger barbs are awesome when kept in schools. Ive long considered getting some as barbs are some of my favorite fish. Congrats on the pickup. 

As for BA someone shoulda warned you beforehand lol. They used to be a lot better than they are now unfortunately. The North York location has some of the rarer stuff sometimes but for the most part they do bread and butter fish. Sadly, their quality isn't exceptionally high most of the time and the fish often come sick but a good hobbyist can easily rectify those problems with proper husbandry. 

Your best bet for getting cool and quality fish is other hobbyists. GTAA, Price Network and Kijiji are all great places to look.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*new to this*

as u have mentioned is there anywhere else that a newbie can find fish i know u mentioned the internet but i am not familiar with the fish so its nice to see fish .as we are just building our tank its a 40 gal tank that we have put angel fish in with mollies and few tiger barbs all seeem ok at this time all are happy tank is goin good . if u could inform me of some other places that are kewl to go to and to deal with that would be awsome 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I personally love going to fish/aquarium stores and take a look at the fish personally, even if I dont have any intention on buying a fish that day. 

You can go to the market place discussion section on GTAA, and there is a store review forum. Where members here rate and talk about their experience in particular stores. Take a quick read, it also gives the contact info for the store so you can chose a few stores that sound appealing and go and take a look.

But just a few stores that comes to mind are: Big Als, Menagerie, Lucky's etc.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

tom g said:


> as u have mentioned is there anywhere else that a newbie can find fish i know u mentioned the internet but i am not familiar with the fish so its nice to see fish .as we are just building our tank its a 40 gal tank that we have put angel fish in with mollies and few tiger barbs all seeem ok at this time all are happy tank is goin good . if u could inform me of some other places that are kewl to go to and to deal with that would be awsome
> thanks
> tom


Spencer Jack, Oliver Lucanus and Charles are the best in my mind. Charles is a vendor on this site who has some great livestock as well. They ship fish to you.

Stores in the city mmmmm. I only hit up lucky's when I buy fish from a store. They have great fish and great prices. They can also get a lot of fish on special order. I do check out other stores but they never have nice fish and if they do the price is way too high and not worth it.


----------

